# A milk snake, a king snake, and an idiot



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I own a Pueblan milk snake about 12". I brought home a slightly larger California Kingsnake "desert phase". I needed to set up a tank for the king so I looked around and saw nothing to put him in while I got his tank set up so, I noticed the milk snake was buried underneath the bark. 
I figured I could drop the Kingsnake in there for a few minutes while I got his tank ready. "The kingsnake will never even notice the milksnake is in there" I thought.
In the process of setting up the second tank I turned to look at my idiotic doing, and I saw the kingsnake had the milksnake all wrapped up in his coils! 
I screamed like a little girl and pulled the twisted mass of snakes out of the tank, ran to the bathroom and held the kingsnake's head under cold running water. All the while the milksnake is latched onto my pinky finger, flailing around and freaking out! 
I hate getting bit by snakes. Lizards, turtles, whatever. I don't mind, but snake bites freak me out. After about a minute, the kingsnake let go and released his coils. Then I had two freaked out snakes in my hand. What an ordeal!









Another lesson learned. I've been keeping herps all my life but I still have alot to learn I guess. The hard way.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW your lucky! thats great that they are both alright! I cant believe you didnt see that one comeing though lol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

pamonster said:


> WOW your lucky! thats great that they are both alright! I cant believe you didnt see that one comeing though lol.
> [snapback]1133469[/snapback]​


I knew it was a distinct possibility, but the combination of lazy and tired got the best of me. I thought if I was watching it would be ok. It all happened in the blink
of an eye.

The same thing happened a few years ago when a friend and I decided to "momentarily" put a ternetzi in with a rhom while we packed a shipping box for the tern. The tern took a swipe at the rhom's tail and the rhom turned around and took a gash out of the terns head. My job was to make sure this wouldn't happen. It's amazing how fast these animals can move!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang sorry to hear about that


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

:laugh:
















very funny - glad that they are both okay - I did a similar thing - put a bearded dragon in with a kingsnake for a moment whilst I opened the beardies viv - turned around to see the kingsnake latched onto the beardie and coils round it's body !!!!

carl


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

To be honest I think it was pretty irresponsible too do that, but fortunately everything ended well and you and your snakes are a story richer


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

everyone makes mistakes, atleast yours wasnt fatal to either snake.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Glad both are ok. I went on a preview day to the college im going to be doing an animal management course at in september and the herp expert was telling us about just how much kings like to eat other snakes. BTW kings are gorgeous, i was holding one today and it was so pretty.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> Glad both are ok. I went on a preview day to the college im going to be doing an animal management course at in september and the herp expert was telling us about just how much kings like to eat other snakes. BTW kings are gorgeous, i was holding one today and it was so pretty.
> [snapback]1133795[/snapback]​










that would be why it is called King
they are also immune to lots of snake venom and prey on rattlesnakes


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Good to hear they are doing ok. Chalk this one up to the "live and learn column"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hahahaha, you poor jack, glad the milkie lived. What's ironic is if you put it in there on purpose to feed you may had had to wait a week to see anything happen...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Hahahaha, you poor jack, glad the milkie lived. What's ironic is if you put it in there on purpose to feed you may had had to wait a week to see anything happen...
> [snapback]1133898[/snapback]​


Oooh







I'd never do that on purpose. It's been awhile since I've kept a king. I almost forgot how overzealous they are about food.



> jan Posted Yesterday, 12:14 PM
> To be honest I think it was pretty irresponsible too do that, but fortunately everything ended well and you and your snakes are a story richer


Yes it was. But, I just got back from a long roadtrip and was feeling a little punchy.


----------

